# plastisol transfers help with haze problem around image



## ims (Aug 5, 2008)

I am printing plastisol transfers at home w/ screen printing equipment . but I'm getting a haze around the image. I have a complete setup for screen printing here at my house. i run a business @ HOME in an extra bedroom

I love how people think you can't do things at home. that you need to be high tech, with a SHOP.


anyone, please reply.

-Mark


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Not sure who thinks you can't do this at home, I have a friend who started by printing on a pool table with his knees on the frame to hold it in place and then curing in his mother's oven. Not the most conventional method to say the least, but that's how he started.

Anyway, as to the haze, you might need to explain your process a little more. Here is my theory without knowing what you are doing.

I assume you are using a powder applied to the transfer after printing? If so, then maybe you are using too much pressure on your heat press after applying the image. You may also want to shake excess powder from the paper.

Now explain your process and see if we can get to the bottom of your problem.


----------

